# Julia Mancuso - ESPN the body issue (PG13)



## Rambo (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks kinda Scary, no?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw that posted on her Blog yesterday.....love her


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there an R rated version? :-o


----------



## neil (Oct 13, 2010)

She's hot.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 13, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> She looks kinda Scary, no?



Define "scary"---scary hot??


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet.  However, she has some nasty looking hands.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't bitch about her eating crackers in bed.

She's hot and She'd prolly kick my ass :lol:


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 14, 2010)

+1 8)


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Define "scary"---scary hot??



No not Scary hot...like Scary, scary and ugly.

Did she just get punched or something?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> No not Scary hot...like Scary, scary and ugly.
> 
> Did she just get punched or something?



lol...guess that's what makes the world go-round...she couold scare me all she wanted to.

Nice to see more peeps from NY posting on here!!!!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice to see more peeps from NY posting on here!!!!!




For sure...hope to bump into some of you local guys/girls out in the woods this season =)


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> For sure...hope to bump into some of you local guys/girls out in the woods this season =)



Right on!!! You ever make it to Greek??? That's my home hill---other than that I hit WF/Gore, w/ an occasional trip to Bristol to ski with a couple friends of mine.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

U'mm i like my women to look a little "softer"


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 14, 2010)

She looks plenty soft to me.

This is what I don't like:


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 14, 2010)

^

Now that was just uncalled foruke:

Julia on the other hand was just fine by me.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone who wouldn't rail this broad probably 'makes it to Greek' alright....


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

That picture does nothing for her.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm just amazed that there is a picture of a naked ski chick on the site and folks are complaining. :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm just amazed that there is a picture of a naked ski chick on the site and folks are complaining. :wink:



No kidding!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm just amazed that there is a picture of a naked ski chick on the site and folks are complaining. :wink:





bvibert said:


> No kidding!



it is still fall, that's what we do here when mountains aren't open.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm just amazed that there is a picture of a naked ski chick on the site and folks are complaining. :wink:



Perhaps they prefer British skier Alain Baxter:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That picture does nothing for her.



Yes exactly


----------



## marcski (Oct 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Perhaps they prefer British skier Alain Baxter:



I will say, No, they probably don't.  But apparently you do, Sev.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Perhaps they prefer British skier Alain Baxter:



this is offensive. i've flag it for abuse and expect the mods to remove it immediately.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm just amazed that there is a picture of a naked ski chick on the site and folks are complaining. :wink:



Yes i understand  your point  ,     BUT some of us a a little MORE selective my man !


----------



## skiadikt (Oct 14, 2010)

thought lindsey vonn was the hot one ...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Right on!!! You ever make it to Greek??? That's my home hill---other than that I hit WF/Gore, w/ an occasional trip to Bristol to ski with a couple friends of mine.



Nope never to Greek. I'm in VT a lot. If I am driving East and not going to VT I pass up Greek for Snowridge anyday. 

Can't beat that consistent lake effect!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> thought lindsey vonn was the hot one ...



Mancuso and Vonn have nothing on Kristi Leskinen!

http://kristileskinen.com/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nope never to Greek. I'm in VT a lot. If I am driving East and not going to VT I pass up Greek for Snowridge anyday.
> 
> Can't beat that consistent lake effect!



There is NO Snow Ridge --  ah er  , umm Snow Ridge Sux , nah don't go there   You'd all hate it  -- it rots


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> There is NO Snow Ridge --  ah er  , umm Snow Ridge Sux , nah don't go there   You'd all hate it  -- it rots



Yes everyone stay away! =)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yes everyone stay away! =)



GOOD Man  Huckster !!  BTW  - welcome to AZ -- great bunch o' ski crazies  here !!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> There is NO Snow Ridge --  ah er  , umm Snow Ridge Sux , nah don't go there   You'd all hate it  -- it rots



Your secret is out Warp


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Your secret is out Warp



Campster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   long time no hear -- how's the GOLF game going with this weather i was out the last 3 days for some really nice rounds for an ole fart that is


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nope never to Greek. I'm in VT a lot. If I am driving East and not going to VT I pass up Greek for Snowridge anyday.
> 
> Can't beat that consistent lake effect!



Have to hit up Big Tupper this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> have to hit up big tupper this year.



true dat !!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Campster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   long time no hear -- how's the GOLF game going with this weather i was out the last 3 days for some really nice rounds for an ole fart that is



We've still been playing at least twice a week----my game = need's snow, in other words STINKY uke: :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess some guys have a really short attention span, even when a naked ski chick is involved!


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how many people don't think she is hot. Sure she has kind of beefy arms, but that is just because she is a super fit skier that could probably smoke any of us down the mountain. That is sexy in and of itself.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Have to hit up Big Tupper this year.



Yeah? Never been. A friend of mine said he used to go there over WF all the time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That picture does nothing for her.


Yeah, but I'd still hit it if I could.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yeah? Never been. A friend of mine said he used to go there over WF all the time.



It's a must do....the place is just retro cool 

I wouldn't say it compares to WF, imo, tho.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many people don't think she is hot. Sure she has kind of beefy arms, but that is just because she is a super fit skier that could probably smoke any of us down the mountain. That is sexy in and of itself.



Exactly!


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 14, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Wow,  she is a super fit skier that could probably smoke any of us down the mountain.



"probably"?!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> "probably"?!



http://extreme.com/freeski/1011535/nissan-xtreme-verbier-2010-julia-mancuso-3rd-women-ski


----------



## neil (Oct 14, 2010)

I heard a rumor that Julia once went to Killington and got overtaken by someone wearing jeans yelling something about an extreme clinic. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 14, 2010)

neil said:


> I heard a rumor that Julia once went to Killington and got overtaken by someone wearing jeans yelling something about an extreme clinic. Can anyone confirm that?



Yes, it was GSS


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2010)

neil said:


> I heard a rumor that Julia once went to Killington and got overtaken by someone wearing jeans yelling something about an extreme clinic. Can anyone confirm that?


 
Did the guy insist on a ski off with mandatory GS turns?


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2010)

Julia looks like she just woke up "the morning after." Saw you in her bed, covered up and is about to say: "Who are you?"


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Julia looks like she just woke up "the morning after." Saw you in her bed, covered up and is about to say: "Who are you?"


 
The name is Monster.  Snowmonster.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL! Vodka martini. Shaken not stirred.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 16, 2010)

Her rep as a real "B" is deserved. Met her this year at the Olympics in Whistler. Hot, Hot, Hot, but nasty.


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2010)

skiberg said:


> Her rep as a real "B" is deserved. Met her this year at the Olympics in Whistler. Hot, Hot, Hot, but nasty.



Think about how many dorky skibums must go up to her every day?  Wouldn't you be bitchy too??


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2010)

Julia's hot . No dout, but I still prefer blondes over brunettes (kept married for the last 13+ years/with  my wife for the last almost 17 years!) So a Lindsey would win out in my book (un;ess of course the ESPN photographers spotted/asked my wife to pose for the issue outside of the lodge at either Mount Snow or Deer Valley!


----------



## skiberg (Oct 17, 2010)

I never said a word to her. My 8 year old son tried to say hello while we were in line buying coffee. She could not be bothered. Finally her parents intervened and introduced him. In any event she was not mobed. Athletes were everywhere and much more gracious than her.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

This whole expectation of athletes to always be gracious is obnoxious. If I had people constantly coming up to me that I don't know, who knows how I would react. I certainly don't care for 8 year olds approaching me. We should indeed make special note of athletes that do the PR thing very well. But we should not harshly judge athletes that only care about the sport for the sport's sake and just don't want to do the PR thing. Good on Mancuso and any other athlete for desiring to keep any shred of privacy they can even though they are in the spot light. I think it is a shame what we do to many celebrities and our hyper celebrity obsessive culture is shameless at times.

/rant

On topic, I noticed this thread while at a public computer and I certainly appreciate the PG13 title rating! Marvelous shot. I think it is great that muscular and athletic women strut their stuff. The typical concept of female beauty is somewhat crazy...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Good on Mancuso and any other athlete for desiring to keep any shred of privacy they can even though they are in the spot light. I think it is a shame what we do to many celebrities and our hyper celebrity obsessive culture is shameless at times.


 
Not much kept private in the first post of this thread!  :wink:  

On topic with what was said, I agree with riverc0il.  It is a tough line to walk being a celebrity/having talent.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 17, 2010)

What type of expectation of privacy should she have when she is walking through the olympic village WITH the tiara on her head. If that does not scream look at me, I don't know what does. That's why I considered it so boorish. I could see if I happened to bump into her in the supermarket. I totally agree with you in general, that's why I never said a word to her.

This was in stark contrast to the other atheletes who we're all over the pace meeting people and signing autographs and taking pictures. And most of these people we're much bigger stars.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not saying celebs and athletes should expect 100% privacy. They should expect the public to see them and get excited because of their celeb status. But I do think that the public should not have an adverse reaction if she does not want to have random people coming up to her constantly when she is out having fun and wants to do her own thing. Athletes shouldn't have to setup shop, talk with their fans, and sign autographs every time they step foot outside of their homes. And the public should not expect them to do so and think less of them if they don't.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 17, 2010)

I think we agree. I just think she was in a situation where she placed herself in the limelight. When you do that the expectation of privacy is less. She has a very poor reputation in this regard. Man she is an unbelievable skier though. One of the greatest we have ever produced. You could make a legit argument that she is the best US skier ever. The shame is that her attitude is not on the same  level. This is why Lindsey has the press and one of the reasons the can't stand each other anymore.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> This whole expectation of athletes to always be gracious is obnoxious. If I had people constantly coming up to me that I don't know, who knows how I would react. I certainly don't care for 8 year olds approaching me. We should indeed make special note of athletes that do the PR thing very well. But we should not harshly judge athletes that only care about the sport for the sport's sake and just don't want to do the PR thing. Good on Mancuso and any other athlete for desiring to keep any shred of privacy they can even though they are in the spot light. I think it is a shame what we do to many celebrities and our hyper celebrity obsessive culture is shameless at times.



+1  Athletes (musicians, actors, etc) are just another person.  If a stranger comes up bugging me when I'm just trying to get my coffee I may not be overly friendly either.



riverc0il said:


> On topic, I noticed this thread while at a public computer and I certainly appreciate the PG13 title rating! Marvelous shot. I think it is great that muscular and athletic women strut their stuff. The typical concept of female beauty is somewhat crazy...



+1 The expectations are ridiculous.  She's an amazing athlete with the amazing body to match.  She's supposed to represent our country by skiing harder than faster than everyone else, but she's not supposed to have the muscles that requires?  A bunch of beer-gut, internet surfers get to critique her every aspect, and then she's supposed be a gracious public figure to all those same shmoes and their kids?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2010)




----------

